# Tampere Open 2008



## Pedro (Oct 25, 2008)

Results are up: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...lts=All+Results&competitionId=TampereOpen2008

Congratz to Ville and Anssi for the new WRs


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 25, 2008)

wow... two sub minute BLD solves by Ville?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes  I have those on video and last 2 of Anssi's feet solves, I'll upload probably tomorrow.

Heh, 0.16 seconds sub WR! If I would've locked up on last turn.. 

Anssi spotted a carrot hanging from the ceiling. There was also some mushroom music in the background.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 26, 2008)

So awesome, Ville. How fast was the DNF?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 26, 2008)

Slow. I quit at 1:07, had trouble all the time in that solve. Tried to rush memo but it turned out to be slower than my WR solve's memo, which was safe memo. 

Btw, Anssi got 11.94 single which is 0.02 better than Finnish record, and he got an average that was 0.01 seconds slower from Finnish record.


----------

